# How I build my wood racks



## Flatbedford (Sep 16, 2011)

I know we all have our favorite methods for stacking. After Irene came through I had to expand my storage on the 1/4 acre. I took some pictures so I could share my method.

I start with a row of standard 40"x48" pallets. I set them with the 48" ends touching so that I know my stacks are about 4' deep when I calculate how many cords I can brag or whine about here at hearth.com.







I level them with bricks or PT 4x4 scraps.






Next I drive T posts into the ground at an end.






Slip a pallet over the pair of posts with the 48" side is vertical (cord measurement again).

Repeat on the other end






And start loading. I stack three rows deep and about 5' high.






This is a short one, but they can be as long as you have room for. This stack is 80" long and I pile about 5' high, so, I'll have just about a cord here.


----------



## Nixon (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that ! It should come in useful in the future .


----------



## cygnus (Sep 16, 2011)

That's a good build.

Consider running a pair of bungees across the middle between the stacks for added support so the sides don't spread.  I've found those posts tend to lean as the soil gets wet.


----------



## tfdchief (Sep 16, 2011)

Flatbedford _"Slip a pallet over the pair of posts "_ That is pretty slick.  I never did like the steel post ends but the pallets slipped over them is a great idea.  Thanks


----------



## steeltowninwv (Sep 17, 2011)

That's great..I will probably use this for wood that needs seasoning...but I wanna make a pallet shed for my wood that's already.seasoned...anyone ever did it?


----------



## olsonbri (Sep 17, 2011)

Hank Hill would have a FIT for you leaning firewood against those nice, clean white Propane tanks, which were never abused before! (Looks great... sorry I couldn't resist that comment)


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 17, 2011)

steeltowninwv said:
			
		

> That's great..I will probably use this for wood that needs seasoning...but I wanna make a pallet shed for my wood that's already.seasoned...anyone ever did it?



Check out the poor mans shed thread. It gave me an idea.
Im picking up some more pallets this week and building one. I have access to some european pallets, they're 32 X 48 so three sideways equals two the other way. Ill post pics once its done and Ill have pics on how I did it. It should hold over 4 cords when done. I just have to buy some roofing, Im going to do a flat roof.


----------



## ddddddden (Sep 17, 2011)

tfdchief said:
			
		

> Flatbedford _"Slip a pallet over the pair of posts "_ That is pretty slick.  I never did like the steel post ends but the pallets slipped over them is a great idea.  Thanks



+1.  What length posts are you using?






			
				cygnus said:
			
		

> That's a good build.
> 
> Consider running a pair of bungees across the middle between the stacks for added support so the sides don't spread.  I've found those posts tend to lean as the soil gets wet.



I believe Todd does that, but with plain rope.


----------



## onetracker (Sep 17, 2011)

Den said:
			
		

> tfdchief said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i use fence wire. you can twist it to fine tune the tension. and its not going to break or stretch.


----------



## Darrel (Sep 17, 2011)

Flatbed,
              Wow I like your idea. Really cool. I got some pallets laying around I could use like that.


----------



## peterc38 (Sep 17, 2011)

I use the same method except instead of the t-posts, I screw 2 x 4's to each pallet.


----------



## chvymn99 (Sep 17, 2011)

Great Ideas, especially for the surplus storage of my wood.  Thanks for the ideal.


----------



## weatherguy (Sep 17, 2011)

peterc38 said:
			
		

> I use the same method except instead of the t-posts, I screw 2 x 4's to each pallet.



Thats what I do too, I put 2 x 4's around the edge of the pallet too and tie it into the adjacent pallet, its really strong this way.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 17, 2011)

I use 6' T posts. I was going to go with the 2x4s as above, but my rows always hang a few inches over the sides and the 2x4s would be in the way.


----------



## steeltowninwv (Sep 17, 2011)

Weatherguy ill be looking forward to seeing ur build..


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 18, 2011)

Here it is loaded with a cord+ of Black Locust. I'll be burning this in January '13 or so.










I am officially done for now. I have 12+ cords split and stacked. About 90 linear feet of Black Locust, Red and White Oak, and a little Ash, Norway Maple, and some other unknown stuff.


----------



## Pagey (Sep 18, 2011)

Very nice idea, Flatbed.  And that locust looks mighty tasty.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 19, 2011)

I still don't get why folks don't crossstack the ends . . . and then they don't need to buy T-bars . . . maybe I'm missing something . . . I mean I suppose going with T-bars would allow you to get a little more wood in the stack with straight stacking vs. having an end cross stacked . . .


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 19, 2011)

I think I can load higher and faster with this setup. Cross stacking the ends requires much more time, thought, and effort for me. On my longer stacks I sometimes cross stack to lessen the load on the T posts.


----------



## Shari (Sep 19, 2011)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I still don't get why folks don't crossstack the ends . . . and then they don't need to buy T-bars . . . maybe I'm missing something . . . I mean I suppose going with T-bars would allow you to get a little more wood in the stack with straight stacking vs. having an end cross stacked . . .



Jake,

I don't use the T-bars, I use an upright pallet w/a 2x4 brace like other people have shown.  I prefer the upright pallet method versus the cross-stack ends method because of all the grandchildren known to run/chase/kick balls around our backyard.  I wouldn't want one of the grandkids to accidentally knock a stack over and possibly hurt themselves.

Besides....... cross-stacked ends can also tumble down when you knick 'em with the snowplow blade..... don't ask how I know this.....

Shari


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 19, 2011)

Shari said:
			
		

> Besides....... cross-stacked ends can also tumble down when you knick 'em with the snowplow blade..... don't ask how I know this.....
> 
> Shari



Yup.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 20, 2011)

I just started using T-posts... just seems easier, quicker, and more secure than cross stacking. And since a friend gave me a whole pile of them for basically nothing, I didnt have to buy them (well except the pounder).


----------



## billb3 (Sep 20, 2011)

weatherguy said:
			
		

> peterc38 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me three.
There's so  many rocks here there's no way you could get  four T-posts square in the ground without an excavator.


----------



## Flatbedford (Sep 20, 2011)

OhioBurnerÂ© said:
			
		

> (well except the pounder).



I had a local welder make mine from scrap that I found at his shop. I couldn't find one anywhere near me and did not want to pay shipping for such a heavy item. I think he charged me $30.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Sep 23, 2011)

Yup not much to em, I was going to make one myself too but it was only around $30 at lowes so I just bought it.


----------



## SolarAndWood (Sep 23, 2011)

I have a coworker I lure out with beer and give him some gloves to use while holding the posts.  We are all clay and glacial till here but a sledge while standing on the 10 ft step ladder drives the 8 footers.


----------



## bpm44 (Sep 23, 2011)

I do the same thing Flatbed does with the addition of rope half way up each stack to keep the end pallets from splaying out. (during these years when it rains practically every day all summer and the ground turns to mush)
Glad I top covered when I did...


----------



## golfandwoodnut (Sep 23, 2011)

I just cross stack.  Every two pallets I put in a cross stack, I have one row that is about 70 feet.  What is nice about this is that I can take out a section of wood and is still standing for a refill.  I find it is not time consuming, I just keep an eye out for some nice square or even sized splits that will be good on a cross stack and it takes no time at all.  If you make sure it is straight or slightly leaning inwards I have never had an issue.  I found it can also be eye appealing, I will attach a picture of my recent deck loading soon.


----------

